

New ultra-battery is the most powerful non-nuclear energy storage ever - bishvili
http://www.allcarselectric.com/blog/1048662_tomorrows-power-today-new-battery-is-most-powerful-ever

======
drx
Less fluff per character:

Nature article -
<http://www.nature.com/nchem/journal/v2/n9/abs/nchem.724.html>

Wikipedia - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenon_difluoride>

